# Anxiety & Stress due to ?breathing? incorrectly



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

My Counsellor has helped many people with anxiety ?just? by teaching them how to breath correctly? he has told me that 70% of my symptoms might be linked due to ?shallow breathing?? so any how, read this if you will:

http://depression.bloghi.com/2006/10/17 ... ssion.html


> *Basic Breathing*
> 
> Before commencing these breathing techniques it is important for you to
> understand how many breaths per minute you currently take. *Most people
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

Givin ya?ll ?Diamonds? bless me.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

Darren said:


> Givin ya?ll ?Diamonds? bless me.


lol. you rule!!

there's also Dr. Weil's 4-7-8 breathing technique, inhale for 4, hold for 7, exhale for 8. then the even more complicated Buteyko breathing method I won't even get into it, all basically claim to accomplish the same thing: balance CO2 and O2 levels in the blood. Tried them, still apparently hyperventilating...I just can't get this right! :roll:


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

The Linden method goes deep into breathing techniques as well as the real key "diversion" i`d recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey [rula],

Try inhalin for bout 30, watched yourself look as if you?re bout to drop a baby for 5, exhale for 45, go blue for 10? then die?

See if that helps you avoid hyperventilating *Sweet smile*? :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Coming?Back2Life,

I have the Linden method in PDF format, one of the member?s of this site found it on a Russian site? thought I forget who? if any one wants it? just pm me.

I wasn?t aware it had anything on breathing, thanks; I?ll go take a look now =)


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Darren said:


> My Counsellor has helped many people with anxiety ?just? by teaching them how to breath correctly? he has told me that 70% of my symptoms might be linked due to ?shallow breathing?? so any how, read this if you will:


Your counsellor is right to a certain extent that almost every emotional problem is reflected in your breath patterns because every time you have an experience in which you want to control your emotions you do two things 1 - you tense your muscles and 2 - you hold your breath.

But unfortunately undoing these problems are much more difficult than simply telling someone to change their breathing. I severly doubt your counsellor has had the success he claims, infact I would go as far as saying that he his incredibly delluded in his ability to make a huge change by simply telling people to breathe more deeply and more regularly, I know this because i have studied Yogic pranayama breathing for a few years and changing peoples breathing patterns needs a safe Yoga technique prescribed by someone who knows what they are talking about and over six months of regular practice.

You can change your breathing pattern through concentration but what happens when you are focused on something else which accounts for about 99% of the rest of the day, you will go back to your old rythms and emotional patterns. If you really want to change your breathing patterns and stop shallow breathing learn a technique called Sudarshan Kriya, it has been scientifically proven to work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

> Increase the length of time each day until you can do the exercise for at least 5 minutes twice per day.
> 
> If you continue to practice breathing this way, *you soon will be doing it naturally throughout the day.*


http://panicdisorder.about.com/cs/shbreathing/ht/breatheproperly.htm

Only quoting it mate... I'd would have agreed with you if i had not seen this info.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

By all means try it, I hope it works, but my opinion for what its worth is that the Yoga masters would not have developed a complex exact science of breathing methods to correct peoples breathing if it was as easy as conscious breathing for 5-10 minutes per day.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

I highly doubt the effectiveness of any of these simpler methods but didn't wanna come off all negative, just for possible placebo effect or whatever. BUT, the Buteyko Breathing method, which is actually scientifically proven to work, and backed by clinical trials is a totally different story. Pablo, the problem in fact is not that we're holding our breath, it's quite the opposite, it's that we're breathing in too much air, it's a natural part of the fight or flight reaction, so trying to fix it with yoga deep breathing really only adds to the problem, to the high levels of CO2.

deep and fast breathing for some people leads to panic and anxiety for others it causes asthma. Buteyko was a Russian doctor who had asthma, spent a good part of his life finding a natural cure, a way to reset the brain's "breathing clock" so he won't hyperventilate...he found it, it's been working for a lot of people, the ones dedicated enough to keep practicing (half hour, 5 times a day to start)...read: not me


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pablo*

Some times believing in yourself rather then others or a type of faith, is enough to over come matters:


> Mind over matter.





> Each to their own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

*[rula]*

You?ve already come to prove to yourself that they aren?t effective by doubting them, this leads to half the battle being lost already? yet human you are =).

Practice? practice and more practice? *Tilts head*?*Smirks*


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

[rula] said:


> Pablo, the problem in fact is not that we're holding our breath, it's quite the opposite, it's that we're breathing in too much air, it's a natural part of the fight or flight reaction, so trying to fix it with yoga deep breathing really only adds to the problem, to the high levels of CO2.


Im not sure I think it depends on the problem and emotional situation. I know when I am tense and want to have emotional control in a situation I hold my breath, an when I am scarred I tense up and hold my breath but I suppose in full panic you breathe too much.

I have been reading a guy called Osho who says that all Westerners are shallow breathers because when we were children our parents told us not to cry or not to get upset and the only way we knew how to do this was to hold our breath. Also deep diaphragmatic breathing massages our sexual centre and activates sexual energy, which caused problems when we were children in our sexually repressive culture so we learned that the best way to stop it was to breathe shallow. If you can reclaim your ability to breathe in a full way you reclaim your birthright of full emotional and sexual energy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Ironic that such a basic action such as breathing can/could effect us so much... *Takes a deep breath* ... heh


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

Darren said:


> *[rula]*
> 
> You?ve already come to prove to yourself that they aren?t effective by doubting them, this leads to half the battle being lost already? yet human you are =).


um...not true, when I was first practicing, I really thought they might work, heck I paid for the Dr. Weil CD set, just in case the free one online wasn't good enough...I shelled out $100/hr for Buteyko lessons just in case I was doing the free stuff online wrong, and I'm still saying it could just be ME...so go ahead, try your counselor's method...let know how it works out.

if the cure to anxiety is that easy than pharmaceutical companies are in big BIG trouble!! :lol:


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

Pablo said:


> Im not sure I think it depends on the problem and emotional situation.


I think we're mostly agreeing, I tend to hold my breath during conversations too, most people do when upset; but _anxious_ people hyperventilate on regular basis. Buteyko who actually studied the effects of pranayama in his studies, found out that you cannot reverse the effects of long term shallow breathing habits by forcing the patient to deep breathe. You should look into his studies (done in a lab with actual instruments not by some "master" yogi with no credentials or scientific background) it's quite interesting, I know of a girl who was cured of both her asthma in 3 weeks on Buteyko; now I've never heard of yoga curing anyone's asthma, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

This site just gets more and more boring by the minute.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey darren (puppeteer I presume)...how's your bright light bulb therapy working?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

It's far too bright, I'd say try a bulb around half it's watt (mine's 325 watt which only uses 60 watt)


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Darren said:


> This site just gets more and more boring by the minute.


Boring is good, i havent been really properly bored for years I always feel too weird and strange to be bored, you cant be in too bad a way if you are bored.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

I know what you mean, I could watch paint dry because i'd be focusing inside my mind... we've all a powerful mind, it's too rich for our own good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck and fuck... ahhh i feel better =)


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

aw i wanna hug some one or something

)))) Group Huggles... apart from the smelly people from here((((  :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

*puts arms out* Hey, that wasnt me that squeezed your arse. :lol:

Greg


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

I had a problem with my nose and couldnt breathe good and it made my anxiety much worse. I operated it and now its better but not 100% yet.

Breathing has a big effect on mental health.


----------

